# Looking for a slab



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi

I am looking for a slab to use as a desk at home. I am tired of searching since I have not been able to find what I am looking for. I am looking for a 12/4 30" x 40" give or take. 

I found online something nice looking with some character, so I am looking for Walnut, Elm but I am open to something cool looking like this.:smile:

I have seen in the forum what you guys come across so I am not asking for anything from your stash. :thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is cool looking wood. But the person behind it with the three arms freaks me out. It reminds me of the old Twilight Zone episode in the diner with the aliens from Mars and Venus. The Mars one had three arms too.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't really get it. Your title says you are looking, then you say you are tired of looking because you haven't found one, and finally you infer some of us probably have one that would suit your needs, but you don't want to inquire about it? I don't get it big Dan. Several of us would be happy to quote you a price if we can come up with something that suits your eye. 

Maybe you are just looking for ideas on how to find one within driving distance? If that's the case yes I bet you can locate a local sawyer or thre that could probably come up with something. Go to Daren's site and use his find-a-sawyer links. Here'e the page. 

I don't know if I got close to what you're asking so if not let me know and I'll take another shot at it.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Eco,

You might not be able to find a single slab that wide that also looks good to you, so you might also consider looking for something you can join for a nice book match.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Like TT said 30" is wider than most mills can cut, mine is modified to do 27" most are lucky to get 24". So a bookmatch is a good option. 12/4 is a tall order too that wide. I reckon some of those guys with a chainsaw mill have cut them that wide and that thick, maybe. I have all kinds of funky walnut and elm slabs, in bookmatches...but 8/4 would be my thickest, most are 6/4.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

And if you do end up bookmatching, check out some of the older threads here that folks (Daren in particular) have posted showing nifty bow ties that emphasize the joint but make it look pretty cool.


----------



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> I don't really get it. Your title says you are looking, then you say you are tired of looking because you haven't found one, and finally you infer some of us probably have one that would suit your needs, but you don't want to inquire about it? I don't get it big Dan. Several of us would be happy to quote you a price if we can come up with something that suits your eye.
> 
> Maybe you are just looking for ideas on how to find one within driving distance? If that's the case yes I bet you can locate a local sawyer or thre that could probably come up with something. Go to Daren's site and use his find-a-sawyer links. Here'e the page.
> 
> I don't know if I got close to what you're asking so if not let me know and I'll take another shot at it.


I am sorry for the confusion, when I said I was tired of looking is because I was tired of looking and not been able to find any options. This seemed to be a better place to ask. TT I am sorry if my inquiry was not to inquirish. 

Like Daren mentioned, if I look for something 30" wide my options are super duper limited. I would look into something to bookmatch so a 16" slab to bookmatch will do. :thumbsup:

TT I really like the first picture you posted. so based on my new inquiry feel free to post here or pm me about some options that you may have for me. 

Gracias.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry Eco I let this fall through the cracks. Did you find a slab yet?


----------

